# Arrived in Lake Garda



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

just arrived in Lake Garda. Its a lovely part of the world I would like to thank Russ. Kontiki kid for the toll free route route a nice real nice drive. 😃


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Home*

Twelve weeks today and I am going back "home" for five weeks.

Can't wait. Only been back three and I already for the off.

Russ


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its a lovely place Russ have you got anything you can recommend for our to do list why we here


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> just arrived in Lake Garda. Its a lovely part of the world I would like to thank Russ. Kontiki kid for the toll free route route a nice real nice drive.


Yay! I'm off on Sunday, intending to follow the southerly Russell Route (via Metz-Nancy-Epinal), collecting SWMBO from Bergamo airport on Thursday.

I'm mainly thinking of staying around lakes Maggiore, Orta and Iseo though we've booked tickets to the opera in Verona and will doubtless visit Venice, so we'll probably drop in on Lake Garda for a look.

Please post details of any 'finds' - especially ACSI sites as we're hoping to use a few of those.

Morph


----------



## Chris0leary (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds great, I'm going there in August. Where can I find the route? My wife fancies a night or 2 in Switzerland but I'm sure I can convince her otherwise.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi - suggesting things to do depends on where you are staying!

Malcesine - cable car up the mountain

Riva/Torbole - wind surfing/horse riding

Peschiera - trains to Milan, Venice, Verona

Peschiera - buses to Verona and Mantova

Peschiera - Gardaland theme park

Manerba - walking around "La Rocca" etc- miles of walks all colour coded and sign posted

For the toll free route......CLICK HERE

Russ


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

We are going to use one of your routes as well  saved us a lot of time, thank you in advance


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope you have an amphibious MH!

"Arrived IN Lake Garda"

How's the water?


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Russ. We had a trip to Venice, beautiful place. Many thanks tony


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Garda*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi - suggesting things to do depends on where you are staying!
> 
> Malcesine - cable car up the mountain
> 
> ...


These places sound lovely. Im heading to Garda in afew weeks and was wondering whether there were any sosta's in thenorthern region of the lake?/ Ih ave stayed on Riva, Salo bay and Sirmione. Was going to visit the Peschiera one this time round as i havent stayed there.

thansk again


----------

